# Campbell Lakes Preserve



## brent1007 (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been fishing here for about a year now and was wondering if anyone else has fished it? I fish for bass and have always caught at least one every trip but never of an size. Has anyone caught any decent size bass out of there or am I just wasting my time?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

ive been there several times and been skunked every time..but then again i dont fish for much cept crappie..i know the hamilton county park district has been stocking it periodicaly..check out there website...greatparks.org...by the way i just came from miami whitewater which is right up the road..caught some crappies but not enough to speak of.


----------



## brent1007 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was at Campbells lakes Tuesday 3-30-10 and was really going for crappie, I caught 5 and but all small, so I switched it up and quit using my crappie lures and caught 3 bass on minows


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I fished Campbell a few times last year. Always from a kayak. 1st time I only caught 1 bass about 12 incher. next couple of times I made sure I had a frog bait in the weeds as far away as possible from any foot traffic and i caught several LM, all about 12-16 inches in size. saw a couple others that were bigger just couldn't catch them. 

the best way there is from a canoe or kayak on the other side of the lakes.


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive been fishing Campbell lakes since 2007. At first this place is tricky. I have had luck in the Northeast lake and the Center lake with Senkos and jointed rapalas. Most people that fish these lakes fish in the obvious spots where minimal walking is required. My tip to those who don't have luck here is to do some walking. Remember these lakes are extremely deep so the shallower areas produce much better. Apart from crappie and bass, I have great luck catching carp, especially in the Northeast lake.


----------

